# How's Your Civil PE Prep Going?



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Feb 24, 2020)

How's it going? 

What are your challenges? 

What's your study schedule like?

What is working for you?


----------



## vcuevas (Feb 27, 2020)

Unfortunately not as I planned. I took EET last October and Im taking the free repeat now. Im trying to focus on problems instead of watching all the videos again. The plan for March is to do as much as practice exams as possible. I reviews both binders to refresh the concept but I hope to kill the practice this month as I know that is my weakness, practice practice and more practice. How about you, are you where you wanted to be at this point?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Feb 27, 2020)

vcuevas said:


> Unfortunately not as I planned. I took EET last October and Im taking the free repeat now. Im trying to focus on problems instead of watching all the videos again. The plan for March is to do as much as practice exams as possible. I reviews both binders to refresh the concept but I hope to kill the practice this month as I know that is my weakness, practice practice and more practice. How about you, are you where you wanted to be at this point?


I also forwent the practice of watching all of the videos. I'm working through the binder (examples and practice problems), hitting my problem areas. I intermittently insert problem solving sessions for my strong subjects to stay fresh but I'm putting most of my effort into my weaker subjects. I'm heading into the depth section this weekend to cover 4 topics. The way I remember it, those topics are much shorter and getting through them will go a lot quicker. Then, like you, just solving problems everyday. 

I'm looking to ramp up on my hours in mid March. I'm currently practicing problems for 2 hours per day (Mon-Fri) and then 3-4 hours on the weekend. My goal is to avoid burn out too early.


----------

